# Donde coprar nucleo tipo E de ferrita en mexico?



## proteus7 (May 21, 2011)

hola hace tiempo he querido armar una fuente smps  para mi amplificador e instalarlo en el auto pero no consigo  los mentados nucleos de ferrita  solo tengo unos que consegui de una fuente de pc pero estan muy pequeños si alguien sabe donde conseguirlos en mexico  le agradeceria la informacion.

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2011)

¿ Miraste por aquí ?

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica (mexico) [Witronica]


----------



## proteus7 (May 31, 2011)

ok lo checo gracias fogonazo


----------



## fausto garcia (May 31, 2011)

Saludos compañero. 
No se exactamente donde vives, pero en el distrito federal  hay una zona en el centro dedicada a la electronica, las calles son, republica del salvador,meave, aldaco y bolivar. Los nucleos de ferrita que necesitas, asi como nucleos tiroidales de distintos tamaños los encuentras en aldaco a un insignificante precio de 10 pesos los medianitos y los mas grandes te cuestan 30 pesos te dejo  una imagen de google maps  señalandote mas o menos donde se encuentra una casa dedicada a estos componentes, ahi tienen de todos los colores y sabores je je.    

Espero que esta info te pueda servir de algo  Saludos  Paisano.


----------



## proteus7 (Jun 8, 2011)

GRAcias fausto en cuanto pueda ir a mexico me doy la vuelta por ahi 
saludos


----------



## JOHANA123 (Jul 13, 2012)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañero.
> No se exactamente donde vives, pero en el distrito federal  hay una zona en el centro dedicada a la electronica, las calles son, republica del salvador,meave, aldaco y bolivar. Los nucleos de ferrita que necesitas, asi como nucleos tiroidales de distintos tamaños los encuentras en aldaco a un insignificante precio de 10 pesos los medianitos y los mas grandes te cuestan 30 pesos te dejo  una imagen de google maps  señalandote mas o menos donde se encuentra una casa dedicada a estos componentes, ahi tienen de todos los colores y sabores je je.
> 
> Espero que esta info te pueda servir de algo  Saludos  Paisano.



hellooooooooooo....podrias poner el telefono de esta casa de electronica porfa,espero no romper ninguna regla del foro por tu atencion gracias..........................


----------



## cmdreamer (Jul 17, 2012)

JOHANA123 dijo:


> hellooooooooooo....podrias poner el telefono de esta casa de electronica porfa,espero no romper ninguna regla del foro por tu atencion gracias..........................



Gracias a Google Maps y Google Search (ojalá y no sea SPAM, si es así me disculpo):


```
5510-4793
informes@transformadoresavila.com
```


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2012)

cmdreamer dijo:


> Gracias a Google Maps y Google Search (ojalá y no sea SPAM, si es así me disculpo):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Si fueras el propietario de la casa *"Transformadores Avila"*, si sería Spam.

Ingresado a la Wiki

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores?&#mexico


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 20, 2012)

vere que tal andan los nucleos de ferrita.
tengo ganas de hacerme una fuente. pero no me animo ya que de ese tema no see nada 
y aqui ya vi varias fuentes. pero aun asi no me animo,
pero creo que dare el paso. ya que nesesito una fuente de 800w rms
que nucleo se ocupa para una potencia asi y que caracteristicas debera de tener la ferrita
gracias amigos

PD: puse carita de desilucion y me salio una de enfado jajajaja


----------



## macbb12 (Nov 25, 2012)

quin podria proporcionar numero telefonico de aldaco para poder ver i tienen lo que necesito.. io igual quiero hacer una fuente utilizando transformador de ferrita, espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2012)

macbb12 dijo:


> quin podria proporcionar numero telefonico de aldaco para poder ver i tienen lo que necesito.. io igual quiero hacer una fuente utilizando transformador de ferrita, espero puedan ayudarme



¿ Miraste aquí ?

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores?&#mexico


----------

